# Fotre un pal



## Cracker Jack

Algú sap què vol dir això?  Analitzant la frase, fotre en aquest sentit vol dir molestar, perjudicar o fastiguejar a algú.  No obstant el que no entenc és quan es fa combinació amb el mot pal.

És equivalent a l'expressió ''dar la lata/vara'' en castellà?  Ho suposo perquè sé que estar fotut/-uda vol dir està embolicat/-ada o amb problemes. Però crec que fotre un pal vol dir altre cosa.

Podríeu donar-me exemples de l'us d'aquesta expressió?  Moltes gràcies.


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
L'expressió que conec jo és *fotre el pal*, que és una expressió (una mica vulgar) per dir "robar" o "estafar". Per exemple: "l'altre dia uns gitanos ens van fotre el pal".


----------



## betulina

Hola!

No se'm fa gaire familiar aquesta expressió, CJ. Ens pots dir d'on ho has tret? No coneixia el que diu l'Ernest. Pensant-hi, a mi se m'acuden dues coses:

-"m'han fotut un pal" em sona a "m'han suspès", parlant d'un examen (però només em sona a això).

-i "fotre pal" o "fotre un pal enorme", etc. seria com "fer pal", "dar palo" en castellà, és a dir, que una cosa no et ve gens de gust fer-la, et fa mandra fer-la.

No sé si hi ajuda gaire...


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

En aquest cas es refereix a que no et ve de gust de fer alguna cosa. 

- Haig d'anar al metge i em _fot un pal_ de nassos.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola ernest, bet i RIU. Moltes gràcies per les vostres respostes. Sembla que hi ha interpretacions variades. Acabo de trobar la frase completa. A veure, amb això espero donar-vos el context complet:

''He anat a pagar el compte i m'han fotut un pal, pero no volia afluixar la mosca.''

Què us sembla?


----------



## RIU

Que t'han fotut una clavada, que t'han cobrat massa.


----------



## Mei

Sí, totalment d'acord, t'han cobrat massa. 

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Exacte, Cracker, tots t'ho han explicat molt bé i, ja que mig ha sortit el tema, FOTRE PAL, sense l'article, és FER MANDRA en la parla dels joves.

"Em fa pal fer la traducció perquè estic cansada".


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies RIU, mei i sobretot TPS.


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Exacte, Cracker, tots t'ho han explicat molt bé i, ja que mig ha sortit el tema, FOTRE PAL, sense l'article, és FER MANDRA en la parla dels joves.
> 
> "Em fa pal fer la traducció perquè estic cansada".



Per als joves??  Genial! Encara ho faig servir!  .... bé a vegades... 

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dona, Mei, no dubtis que ets jove! I jo també! He he! 

T'imagines els nostres pares dient: "em fot pal fer tal cosa"?


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Dona, Mei, no dubtis que ets jove! I jo també! He he!
> 
> T'imagines els nostres pares dient: "em fot pal fer tal cosa"?



Hehehe no, mons pares ben segur que no. 

Mei


----------



## RIU

Mei said:


> Per als joves??  Genial! Encara ho faig servir!  .... bé a vegades...
> 
> Mei


 
M'hi apunto!!!!


----------

